# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  As diferenças dos corais selvagens e de propagação

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Tenho vindo a "estudar" se existe diferença entre corais selvagens e corais de propagação doméstica.
E porquê que há uma grande diferença entre ambos em relação a crescimentos ,cores e mais imunidade a fosfatos e nitratos altos.

-Passo a explicar ,tenho no meu aquario corais de propagação selvagem e doméstica e tive uma subida nos fosfatos( 1 ) e nitratos( 40 ) e tive uma mortalida de 80% dos corais selvagens e de propagação doméstica 0% e ainda continuaram a crescer sem problema só perdendo um pouco a cor por isso tive de alterar todo o meu sistema.
Também nota-se que os corais de propagacão doméstica ganham rapidamente mais cor do que os selvagens com o método de Balling ficando mais interessantes aos nosso olhos.


*Pergunta:*
-Será que não estamos a criar super corais e que no futuro eles possam resistir a tudo que façamos de negativo e criar imunidades a qualquer tipo de agua com aspectos negativos e que daqui a 50 anos quando já não houver corais no estado selvagem possamos repovoar os oceanos com estes super corais?



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá companheiros.
> 
> Tenho vindo a "estudar" se existe diferença entre corais selvagens e corais de propagação doméstica.
> E porquê que há uma grande diferença entre ambos em relação a crescimentos ,cores e mais imunidade a fosfatos e nitratos altos.
> 
> -Passo a explicar ,tenho no meu aquario corais de propagação selvagem e doméstica e tive uma subida nos fosfatos( 1 ) e nitratos( 40 ) e tive uma mortalida de 80% dos corais selvagens e de propagação doméstica 0% e ainda continuaram a crescer sem problema só perdendo um pouco a cor por isso tive de alterar todo o meu sistema.
> Também nota-se que os corais de propagacão doméstica ganham rapidamente mais cor do que os selvagens com o método de Balling ficando mais interessantes aos nosso olhos.
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Rogério,

Fiquei com duvidas na tua questão.

A minha interpretação é que a tua questão aborda numa óptica positiva, ou seja, se estamos a criar corais super resistentes então num futuro eles poderiam ser utilizados para repovoar os oceanos. Interpretei bem ?

Ou será a tua questão precisamente inversa, ou seja, não estaremos a criar corais "pouco resistentes" que não possam ser utilizados para repovoar os oceanos ?

Abraço  :Vitoria:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> A minha interpretação é que a tua questão aborda numa óptica positiva, ou seja, se estamos a criar corais super resistentes então num futuro eles poderiam ser utilizados para repovoar os oceanos. Interpretei bem ?
> 
> :


Olá Gonçalo.

Sim foi isso mesmo que eu estou a tentar passar para uma possivel discução sobre o assunto e quem sabem com mais alguns relatos de membros aqui do forum que tenham historias parecida ,possamos chegar a algo mais concreto e positiva para o nosso hobby. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Senhores,
Sim existe reprodução sexuada em ambiente artificial, ou tank raised como queiram. 
A exemplo, Tridacnas.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Senhores,
> Sim existe reprodução sexuada em ambiente artificial, ou tank raised como queiram. 
> A exemplo, Tridacnas.


Olá Mauricio.

Tens razão não só as Tridacnas mas também á relatos aqui no forum de Pocilloporas fazerem reprodução sexuada quando existe mais que uma num aquario ,aconteceu isso ao Diogo Lopes que eu me lembra.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Mauricio.
> 
> Tens razão não só as Tridacnas mas também á relatos aqui no forum de Pocilloporas fazerem reprodução sexuada quando existe mais que uma num aquario ,aconteceu isso ao Diogo Lopes que eu me lembra.
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Boas :Olá: ,

Nem vás mais longe :Coradoeolhos:  , a minha _Pocillopora verrucosa_ reproduziu-se sexuadamente. :SbOk3:  Reparei isso quando me deparei com uns polipos da mesma a crescer na concha da minha _Tridacna derasa_, não sei se tenho em mais algum sítio, mas é bem provável que sim.
De que eu tenha visto, as Pocilloporas são o coral que mais relatos existe de reprodução sexuada em aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não há provas que foi reprodução sexuada, pode ter sido um fragmento...daqueeles bem pequenos, se foi sexuada têm de explicar ao cientistas como é que podem tornar banais estas reproduções sexuadas.
> 
> E são casos esporádicos, nada comuns...e sem repetições...
> existe também rep assexuada mewsmo quando o frag é pequeno, acontece na natureza......palpita-me que o coral apenas se desintegrou ligeiramente...
> 
> houve alguma expulsão de gâmetas femininos e masculinos no aquário deveriam ter documentado isso..
> 
> A mim já aconteceu...mas sem o correspondente lado masculino, tenho até fotos que o provam.
> 
> Em relação às tridacnias, não quero ser pcuinhas mas é um molusco...


As provas que te posso dar são apenas de pura física, um frag não é arrantado pela corrente na coluna de água, e nunca se agarraria numa bomba, vidro como eu vi no caso do Diogo, ou como no meu caso, mesmo no centro da concha da minha _Tridacna derasa_ sem que para isso houvesse mão humana.
O caso do Diogo,Pocillopora a espalhar-se pelo aqua!
Ver na página 23: Reef de 500 Litros - 2 anos de vida 

O primeiro relato que li http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-03/totm/index.php, no final do artigo.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Rogério,

O que entendes por corais selvagens? É que no mercado existem poucos corais  selvagens como outrora. Ou seja directamente colhidos nos recifes e não propagados artificialmente em zonas abrigadas tropicais. Tenho mais receio dos corais domésticos a que te referes que estão habituados a ser encharcados em químicos para terem mais cor. Os métodos de fertilização química artificiais têm os seus resultados mas exigem mais tempo, análises químicas para verificação dos parâmetros químicos (aqueles que se podem medir, os outros não sabemos o que acontece), mais equipamento e os corais que estão habituados a estes têm por vezes dificuldade em adaptar-se a outros aquários sem adição dos referidos produtos químicos.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

É a Seleção Natural de darwin, mas não tão natural! =p
Talvez seja possível, mas pelo jeito que os mares tão sendo poluídos hoje em dia... com os buracos na camada de ozônio e a grande quantidade de CO2 que existe hoje...

Ou a gente acelera essas "evoluções domésticas" ou a gente continua mantendo-os no aqua até que o mundo se resolva e tente se ajudar.

falei muita besteira? aeuiaeiaehuiaehaeiu =P

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Tens razão não só as Tridacnas mas também á relatos aqui no fórum de Pocilloporas fazerem reprodução sexuada quando existe mais que uma num aquário ,aconteceu isso ao Diogo Lopes que eu me lembra.


fica apenas o relato de um nabo em questão cientificas

mas pela minha experiencia posso dizer que quem tiver varias pociloporas elas acabam por nascer em varios sitios diferentes do aquario
acreditem que crescem com o dobro da velocidade que outra qualquer, cores fantásticas muito diferentes das que tem no aquário 
tenho o cuidado de deixar ganhar esqueleto para depois descolar e colar em sítios ou pedras onde elas possam crescer a vontade
já me nasceu em todo o tipo de mais inimaginável desde a tridacnas, debaixo de pedras completamente sem luz ou até na descarga da coluna seca
uma das minhas pociloporas mais bonitas tem cerca de 20cm de diametro e apareceu do nada no meu aquário

agora como é possível ou como,não tenho conhecimento para tal,apenas fica a experiência

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo.





> O que entendes por corais selvagens? É que no mercado existem poucos corais selvagens como outrora. Ou seja directamente colhidos nos recifes e não propagados artificialmente em zonas abrigadas tropicais. .



-Eu quando falo em corais selvagens são todos os que vem do mar "natureza",directamente ou de propagação a beira mar.






> Tenho mais receio dos corais domésticos a que te referes que estão habituados a ser encharcados em químicos para terem mais cor. Os métodos de fertilização química artificiais têm os seus resultados mas exigem mais tempo, análises químicas para verificação dos parâmetros químicos (aqueles que se podem medir, os outros não sabemos o que acontece), mais equipamento e os corais que estão habituados a estes têm por vezes dificuldade em adaptar-se a outros aquários sem adição dos referidos produtos químicos.


-Não vamos entrar nessa de ideias feitas contra ou a favor do metodo X ou Y não é isso que eu pretendo chegar ,já existe um topico relacionado com esse tema. :SbOk:  

O que eu gostava era de saber se há relados que o coral A ou B tem resistido a N asneiras feitas pelo proprio e outros ao contrario morrem logo.


O que o Antonio Vitor fala penso na minha expriencia não ser totalmente certo ,porque ao fragmentar a coral por varias vezes em alguns anos esse coral já não é o mesmo de quando chegou vindo do estado selvagem.
Podem ter o mesmo ADN mas resistencia a doenças ,nitratos e fosfatos é superior.



-Ricardo Santos lembrei-me de outra reprodução sexuada.
A Reefdiscus em Cascais tinha num dos aquario de venda ao publico uma Euphilia a crescer no vidro de trás e o mesmo aconteceu no Templo Aquatico em Lisboa num tanque que estava cheio de Euphilias tenho a certeza que o Ricardo Rodrigues também viu o mesmo e pode confirmar ,já que trabalha lá.




Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

também confirmo o caso das pocciliporas. No meu caso, após entrada no aquário, passados 2 meses apareceram-me cerca de 20 em vários sitios e com uma melhoria de cor impressionante - por exemplo: os corais mãe são castanhos e tenho várias "filhas" verdes.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Recordo-me do tanque das Euphyllias mas esse acontecimento passou-me ao lado.

A questão da reprodução sexual é super interessante e inovador nos nossos aquários, no entanto nos casos já citados parece-me tratar-se de reprodução assexual em que uma parte do coral se separa físicamente do coral mãe dando origem a uma colónia filha. Tenho uma Blastomussa num dos meus aquários em que ocorre frequentemente.

Tenho também assistido à libertação de espermatozóides por parte das minhas Fungias que infelizmente são todas irmãos do mesmo sexo. Um dia destes planeio introduzir um grupo de Fungias de fora e da mesma espécie para tentar reproduzi-las sexualmente.

Existe uma tendência actual nos aquários grandes que é introduzir peixes juvenis aos pares para mais tarde quem sabe ter casais a fazer posturas. Também me parece interessante e quem sabe uma outra tendência futurística face às previsões ameaçadoras que os recifes de coral naturais enfrentam introduzir 2 corais/indíviduos da mesma espécie por aquário para eventualmente produzir larvas provenientes da sua reprodução sexual.

Rogério, como é que deixaste os teus "nitratos" chegarem aos 40? Estás a utilizar o método de Balling?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Rogério, como é que deixaste os teus "nitratos" chegarem aos 40? Estás a utilizar o método de Balling?


 :Olá:  Olá Ricardo, posso responder a essa :HaEbouriffe:  

O Roger com um aqua de cerca de 850l, salvo erro anda á volta disso, estava a mudar 100l de água (+ de 10%) semanalmente, e os nitratos não desciam nem por nada...até que se encontrou a causa...era da DSB! Muitos kg vindos do aqua anterior dele, mais muitos kg de outros aquários que foram desmontados (não lavou nada :JmdALEnvers:  ) e voilá, não há milagres.
Quanto ao Balling, queria só dizer que ele é maluco :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   está a usar Kalk, RC e Balling! Mas o que interessa é que está a fazer tudo o seu papel bem :SbOk2: , e acaba por ser um bom investimento. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Antonio.




> não sei sinceramente se isto   acontece na realidade também nos corais...podes ter razão...


Pois é mesmo aqui que queria chegar ,acontece em todos os seres vivos do nosso planeta "evolução natural" que leva milhões de anos para acontecer ,mas penso que nos nossos aquario acontece algo parecido.

EX: Compramos varios corais vindos da natureza 50% morrem os outros 50% mostram se mais resistentes ,logo aqui a uma seleção provocada pela acção humana ,depois é fragmentado e por sua vez os frags viram grandes corais que também vão ver fragmentados e por ai a fora durante varios anos ,criando assim o tal super coral que falei no principio deste topico.
Isto acontece e é uma realidade comum nos nossos aquarios ,agora saber mais  :Admirado:  mas talvez com mais relados de membros possamos chegar a uma conclusão e quem sabe a algo mais "provas" e que no futuro possamos afirmar e um dia alguem estude o assunto.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Olá Antonio.
> 
> 
> 
> Pois é mesmo aqui que queria chegar ,acontece em todos os seres vivos do nosso planeta "evolução natural" que leva milhões de anos para acontecer ,mas penso que nos nossos aquario acontece algo parecido.
> 
> EX: Compramos varios corais vindos da natureza 50% morrem os outros 50% mostram se mais resistentes ,logo aqui a uma seleção provocada pela acção humana ,depois é fragmentado e por sua vez os frags viram grandes corais que também vão ver fragmentados e por ai a fora durante varios anos ,criando assim o tal super coral que falei no principio deste topico.
> Isto acontece e é uma realidade comum nos nossos aquarios ,agora saber mais  mas talvez com mais relados de membros possamos chegar a uma conclusão e quem sabe a algo mais "provas" e que no futuro possamos afirmar e um dia alguem estude o assunto.
> 
> ...


Olá Rogério. Acho que não estás a perceber os conceitos de selecção genética. No exemplo que dás os 50% de corais que resistem só resistem porque são genéticamente diferente e por isso melhor adaptados para o ambiente no aquário. Ou seja, da enorme variabilidade de genomas que introduziste no teu aquario, só 50% se adaptou e por isso foi seleccionada.

Após isto á variabilidade genetica dos nossos aquarios estagna, uma vez que as reproduções são geralmente assexuadas ou por partenogenese. Não digo que não possa haver uma adaptação crescente dos nossos corais ao ambiente que é o aquario mas nunca será significativa. Isto porque a base que tudo regula, os genes, é exactamente a mesma. O super coral, superadaptado aos nossos aquarios, aos nossos erros, ao nitrato, etc, etc so aparecerá se começarmos a reproduzir os corais sexuadamente.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Mauricio Foz

É possível que voces tenham mais facilidade no acesso a este documento. 

Fala especificamente sobre reprodução sexuada em aquários publicos.
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/j...TRY=1&SRETRY=0

Mais um artigo sobre reprodução sexuada
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/4/aafeature2/view

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Nuno.




> Acho que não estás a perceber os conceitos de selecção genética. No exemplo que dás os 50% de corais que resistem só resistem porque são genéticamente diferente e por isso melhor adaptados para o ambiente no aquário. Ou seja, da enorme variabilidade de genomas que introduziste no teu aquario, só 50% se adaptou e por isso foi seleccionada.


Eu sei que para se dar evolução genetica tem de haver 2 ADNs diferentes mas aqui esta-se a falar de um coral que é constituido por uma colonia de polipos com o mesmo ADN mas a multiplicarem-se e a criar imunidade.





> Após isto á variabilidade genetica dos nossos aquarios estagna, uma vez que as reproduções são geralmente assexuadas ou por partenogenese. Não digo que não possa haver uma adaptação crescente dos nossos corais ao ambiente que é o aquario mas nunca será significativa. Isto porque a base que tudo regula, os genes, é exactamente a mesma. O super coral, superadaptado aos nossos aquarios, aos nossos erros, ao nitrato, etc, etc so aparecerá se começarmos a reproduzir os corais sexuadamente.


Então como explicas a evolução imunolgica de certos corais nos nossos aquarios. 



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Rogério. Acho que não estás a perceber os conceitos de selecção genética. No exemplo que dás os 50% de corais que resistem só resistem porque são genéticamente diferente e por isso melhor adaptados para o ambiente no aquário. Ou seja, da enorme variabilidade de genomas que introduziste no teu aquario, só 50% se adaptou e por isso foi seleccionada.
> 
> Após isto á variabilidade genetica dos nossos aquarios estagna, uma vez que as reproduções são geralmente assexuadas ou por partenogenese. Não digo que não possa haver uma adaptação crescente dos nossos corais ao ambiente que é o aquario mas nunca será significativa. Isto porque a base que tudo regula, os genes, é exactamente a mesma. O super coral, superadaptado aos nossos aquarios, aos nossos erros, ao nitrato, etc, etc so aparecerá se começarmos a reproduzir os corais sexuadamente.
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva



Olá Nuno

1º Explicação simples e objectiva ao contrário das muitas que por aqui aparecem  :Pracima:  
2º Não passará este tema de mera discussão académica???
Isto porque mesmo a ciência ainda só agora começou a compreender a mecãnica dos corais e ainda assim com muito por saber e fazer no sentido de melhor conhecermos a sua dinãmica.
3º O Carlos Mota faz prova física de que corais nascem nos seus àquas e há quem ponha em causa esta prova com pseudo conhecimentos de Biologia Marinha (como se a nível doméstico fosse possível documentar a forma de reprodução)  numa àrea...que tal como dizem os especialistas ainda há muito por descobrir e aprender.
4º Dá-me parecer que o Rogério pura e simplesmente fez um apelo à experiência de cada um,por isso não sei para quê complicar.
Resumindo...deixem esse tipo de discussão para aqueles que no terreno sabem o que estão a fazer e que quando falam sabem o que estão a dizer.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Acho que se está a confundir a grande capacidade de adaptação dos corais á evolução genética dos mesmos.

Um coral dito selvagem ou proveniente de propagação no meio natural sofre um conjunto de variação dos parametros fisicos e quimicos.
Eu coloco a questão da seguinte forma:
- Os corais provenientes de importação (propagados no meio natural ou colectados) são recolhidos e embalados, permanecendo em transporte cerca de 2 a 3 dias.
- Á posteriori são colocados nas importadores em condições totalmente diferentes das do meio natural e em alguns casos, em condições deficientes.
- Passado algumas horas/poucos dias, são distribuidos para as lojas. Neste caso podem ter que ser novamente transportados durante horas ou 1 a 2 dias.
- Depois de já terem sofrido todas estas condições, ficam nas lojas mais algumas horas/dias até irem para casa dos clientes finais.
- Aqui sofrem nova alteração nos parametros fisico-quimicos.

Contem o número de horas em transporte e o tempo que permanecem em condições sempre diferentes. Em cada um dos passos até ao cliente final, os corais gastam energia para se adaptarem ás novas condições.

No caso da propagação de corais em cativeiro, é óbvio que os corais não passam por um décimo destas mudanças, e tem obviamente hipóteses de sobrevivência muito superior.
Tambem tenho observado ao longo do tempo, que os corais selvagens depois de bem adaptados, têm a mesma capacidade de resistencia que os propagados, o pior é sempre ultrapassarem a fase de adaptação, que por vezes dura algumas semanas.

Mas existem claro tambem alguns inconvenientes e como muitos de vós já experienciaram, alguns métodos agora muito utilizados, provocam igualmente a morte de corais em cativeiro

É espectacular comprar frags de sistemas que usam o sistema XPTO com os quimicos XPTY e chegarem aos nossos aquarios, perderem toda a coloração e morrerem..

A minha conclusão é muito simples: os corais precisam de tempo para se ambientarem totalmente a condições diferentes, sejam fisicas ou quimicas.
Se variarmos um ou outro parametro, mesmo de que forma acentuada, os corais reagem bem e sobrevivem, se mudarmos uma série de variáveis, esgotam a sua capacidade de se tentarem adaptar e morrem.
Para mim os corais resistentes serão sempre aqueles que provêm de sistemas de propagação sem utilização de sistemas de crescimento e coloração forçadas. É esta a minha experiencia.

Em relação á percentagem de mortes do Rogério, não sei o tempo de permanencia de cada tipo de coral no sistema, mas as mortes que tive de corais selvagens/propagados no meio natural e de corais de cativeiro é em proporção semelhante.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Caro Vitor,

aconselhava que em vez de andar a carregar na mesma tecla e criticar tudo e todos, fosse bom colocar-se numa posição de critica construtiva e não destrutiva. 

A imagem que retiro de si (através dos seus comentários) é de uma pessoa que quer comentar tudo, mesmo que não tenha nada para acrescentar, parecendo querer comentar por comentar de modo a deixar a marca da sua passagem.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Vou brincar com a situação para desanuviar...


Olá Vitor

Parece me aqui que afinal voltamos ao mesmo, tivemos oprotunidade de há uns tempos trocarmos umas mp`s acerca de ataques cerrados contra a tua pessoa, que depois levavam aquilo, que está novamente a acontecer que em nada favorecem o forum.
Na altura intervi nesses post`s solicitando às pessoas que parassem com estes ataques, e disse te inclusive que deverias "passar ao lado dos mesmos caso tornassem a acontecer ", mas não,  insistes em responder, trocar mimos, parecendo que até gostas, em que me fazes lembrar aquelo velho ditado "quanto mais me bates mais gosto de ti".
Por isso acho que já chega pessoal, vamos realmente trocar ideias naquilo que nos move realmente e vamo-nos deixar de situações destas.

----------


## António Vitor

Criticar tudo e todos?

que eu saiba era apenas uma pessoa...
não tenho nada a acrescentar?
sim claro que sim...

o teu comentário acrescentou muito...quinzico..

Eu agora não posso me sentir ofendido quando me ofendem...será que não leram o que o tal sujeito disse enhtre as entrelinhas?

Ou será que se pode ofender desde que seja indirectamente, para mim era óbvio que o remetente era eu e apenas eu...e portanto foi muito pessoal...

já é a segunda vez...com a mesma pessoa.
quem não se sente não é filho de boa gente ... já dizia a minha avó.
e depois mete o rabiosque entre as pernas e não se defende publicamente...

cuidado com mestes individuos que parece que são uma coisa e são outra...repararam no factor de adoração deste individuo para os "importantes" deste forum?

de mim nunca vão ter abajulamenbto nenhum..aí podem ter certeza...

também é muito i9nteressante permitirem os tais ataques do "velhote"...
afinal uns podem e outros não...
Este senhor é reincidente...ele trouxe a outra discussão para aqui...tentou trazer...

não reparastes oliuveira?
pseudo-ciência?
vou apagar todos os meus comentários deste tópico... e não gosto de guerrinhas...
apenas sinto que me deva defender...

fiquem com a versão deste tópico sem os mkeus comentários...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> o teu comentário acrescentou muito...quinzico..


Possivelmente ajuda a que entendas que os teus comentários por vezes parecem cogumelos sem qualquer valor nutritivo! A maneira como comentas não é muito assertiva, demonstras querer colocar tudo em causa, muitas vezes sem qualquer fundamento.

Talvez se retirasses um pouco do seu tempo para estudar atitudes assertivas e pedagógicas, conseguisses receber uma melhor aceitação dos teus comentários pelos teus pares (aquariofilistas).

Relativamente a este tema não vou fazer mais comentários, no entanto, seria agradavel que tomasses em linha de conta a minha sugestão.

----------


## António Vitor

pelo menos fui assertivo o suficiente, para que existissem mais 3 opiniões do Gil, do Nuno e do Ricardo Rodrigues...idênticas à minha...

apagando os meus posts (que fui o primeiro a divergir da opinião "unânime"), fica este tópico com o mesmo sabor...


Se fui pouco assertivo ou não talvez... 
tomaste por assertivo e eloquente?
ok...
tudo ia bem até aparecer novamente com menções da anterior discussão, este voçês não criticam...

Quinzico...talvez tenhas razão mesmo reduzindo os meus posts, ainda são aqui demais...

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Criticar tudo e todos?
> 
> que eu saiba era apenas uma pessoa...
> não tenho nada a acrescentar?
> sim claro que sim...
> 
> o teu comentário acrescentou muito...quinzico..
> 
> Eu agora não posso me sentir ofendido quando me ofendem...será que não leram o que o tal sujeito disse enhtre as entrelinhas?
> ...



Começando por pedir desculpa à "Administração" e ao Rogério...até porque este poste è dele e nada disto tem a ver com o que ele edializou...gostava de me poder defender em algumas palavras.
A saber:
1º Desconhecia que o sr. António Vitor tinha dons de vidente.
2º Se tivesse que bajular alguém seria aquele que de uma forma ìmpirica conhecemos como Deus criador de todas as coisas.
3º No Forum todos para mim sem excepção são importantes...mesmo que não acredite até o sr.Antonio Vitor.
4º Meti o rabiosque entre as pernas por respeito em primeiro lugar ao Rogério;em segundo lugar à Administração e em terceiro lugar porque evito responder a verborreias de alguém com suposto dom de vidência,de palavra e conhecimento.
5º O velhote já cá anda há algum tempo para saber separar o trigo do joio.
6º Seja feliz e mais comedido no que diz e afirma...àhàhàh... e não faça birras.


Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

só mais um cogumelo...

estado actual da reprodução sexuada em cativeiro podem ver aqui
http://www.secore.org/

vamos lá responder em público...




> 1º Desconhecia que o sr. António Vitor tinha dons de vidente.


vidente eu?
disse que nunca poderiamos ter a certeza do tipo de reprodução nos nossos aquários...certezas há e garantidas que em 99.9% das vezes é apenas assexuada, só se andar meio mundo enganado, o mundo da biologia marinha como referistes...
ou será da pseudo-ciência?




> 2º Se tivesse que bajular alguém seria aquele que de uma forma ìmpirica conhecemos como Deus criador de todas as coisas.


Bajular, porque conseguistes estar em desacordo com o Nuno e mesmo assim gratificares a explicação dele...

eu tenho uma ideia diferente de deus...ofender alguém para mim é ofender a deus, como ofender a natureza etc...deus é omnipresente e está em todo o lado...
"tuas palavras isto era uma discussão académica e etc..." que não valia a pena intervir, mas curioso gostastes do nque o Nuno disse...




> 3º No Forum todos para mim sem excepção são importantes...mesmo que não acredite até o sr.Antonio Vitor.


Não te acho pouco importante, apenas e repito que já foi a segunda vez que me atacastes...e eu...sou filho de muito boa gente...




> 4º Meti o rabiosque entre as pernas por respeito em primeiro lugar ao Rogério;em segundo lugar à Administração e em terceiro lugar porque evito responder a verborreias de alguém com suposto dom de vidência,de palavra e conhecimento.


lá está bajular os "importantes", eu exponho a minha  opinião mesmo que isso seja contra alguns dos tais importantes sem medo e receio...afinal SOMOS TODOS IGUAIS ou deveriamos ser aqui no forum.
achas que eu tenho o dom do conhecimento?
apenas defendo o meu ponto de vista, e a minha ideia da coisa, se pareço ter o dom do conhecimento e da palavra...tu lá sabes...

Se tu, desses a tua opinião que seria tão válida como qualquer outra sem ataques a ninguém, não tinha ocorrido estes cogumelos como alguém aqui disse percebes? 




> 5º O velhote já cá anda há algum tempo para saber separar o trigo do joio.


Portanto o joio aqui que afinal é importante (dizes tu),  vais fazer o pão com o jóio vais?
é integral não?




> 6º Seja feliz e mais comedido no que diz e afirma...ààà... e não faça birras.


idem aspas aspas

também tenho a humildade suficiente e isso atesta o pouco conhecimento que temos (eu incluido), de referir que pelo menos segundo este site...
a maior parte dos polipos têm 2 sexos...




> Corals are probably the only animal group that has evolved a wide range of different reproductive strategies to persist over time. Besides many asexual modes, corals are known for their variability in sexual reproduction. The majority of all species is hermaphrodites (polyps are both male and female), only about one third of all species has seperate sex (gonochoric)


portanto eu estava errado ao confiar no magazine advanced aquaristic...(ou será que é este site que está errado?)seja como for autofecundação no tal magazine diz que é rara, e tráz problemas de consaguinidade (ver linhagens reais), daí a natureza a evitar.
E concerteza a maior parte dos corais evtam...para a sua sobrevivencia...

agora sempre que responder tenho cuidado de não parecer ser eu a afirmar ...e colocar onde seja possivel as minhas fontes...
já que eu não posso ter um ideia formada...

posso comentar com um "eu acho que" mas não gosto de o fazer...nem pensava que seria necessário para parecer menos arrogante...enfim...
não deveria ser necessário...

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Olá Nuno
> 
> 1º Explicação simples e objectiva ao contrário das muitas que por aqui aparecem  
> 2º Não passará este tema de mera discussão académica???
> Isto porque mesmo a ciência ainda só agora começou a compreender a mecãnica dos corais e ainda assim com muito por saber e fazer no sentido de melhor conhecermos a sua dinãmica.
> 3º O Carlos Mota faz prova física de que corais nascem nos seus àquas e há quem ponha em causa esta prova com pseudo conhecimentos de Biologia Marinha (como se a nível doméstico fosse possível documentar a forma de reprodução)  numa àrea...que tal como dizem os especialistas ainda há muito por descobrir e aprender.
> 4º Dá-me parecer que o Rogério pura e simplesmente fez um apelo à experiência de cada um,por isso não sei para quê complicar.
> Resumindo...deixem esse tipo de discussão para aqueles que no terreno sabem o que estão a fazer e que quando falam sabem o que estão a dizer.
> Um abraço
> ...


Caro Jorge,

Nós aqui o que mais gostamos de fazer é discutir temas académicos, temas realmente interessantes e que nos deixam a pensar. Não deixamos estes temas para quem mais percebe porque muitas vezes a ciência aprende mais com o hobby do que o contrário. E logo neste tema, em que a maior fonte de informação sobre a reprodução em cativeiro vem exactamente dos aquariofilistas como todos nós. E eu posso falar porque estou em ambos os lados, aquariofilista e cientista.

Tal como o Carlos mota eu comprei uma só pocilopora e hoje tenho dezenas delas espalhadas pelo aquario (vidro, rocha bombas) no entanto acho que o António Vitor tem razão em referir a partenogenese como a principal causa desse fenómeno. Para se afirmar que ha reproduções sexuadas no aquario há que o provar e isso pode tornar-se muito complicado. Até lá considero as minhas pociloporas como clones originados por partenogenese ou por outro processo de reprodução assexuada.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Excelente discussão... boa Rogério! :Palmas:  

Vamos tentar saltar os últimos comentários e continuar a discutir o que realmente interessa  :yb665:  

Eu próprio já levantei esta questão que o Rogério aqui coloca. 
Estava em Barcelona, há cerca de um ano e meio, e estava a falar com um lojista enquanto admirava o reef de exposição da loja. 
Tinha lá uma acropora formosa azul (acho eu) que era enorme, estava espectacular, com muito boa cor, e perguntei-lhe o que ele fazia de manutenção, etc. para ter o coral naquele estado... ele simplesmente respondeu que tinha trazido um frag da Alemanha há 4 anos, antes disso a acropora já tinha estado em aquários pelo menos uns 3 anos e então ele achava que a acropora já estava tão "habituada" a aquários que era muito fácil de manter e que só mesmo um desequilíbrio muito grande poderia perturbar a saúde do coral.

Aqui há uns tempos encontrei literatura que falava disto.

A teoria evolutiva hologenómica desenvolvida e adaptada por Rosenberg estipula que um organismo hospedeiro (coral) e seus microbiotas associados (zooxantelas, bactérias presentes no muco do coral) devem ser vistas como um único agente evolutivo, o "holobionte".
Isto tem interesse porque a informação genética dum microbiota pode mudar muito mais rapidamente que um coral, quer seja por mutação directa ou reprodução (transmissão de genes), assegurando assim um estado saudável para o "holobionte".

Para defender este conceito foi demonstrado que na camada de muco do coral temos concentrações de populações bacterianas entre 100-1000x mais do que na restante coluna de água. Também foi estudado que estão presentes as mesmas espécies de bactérias para as mesmas espécies de corais apesar de estarem situados em diferentes pontos geográficos (Rohwer, 2001, 2002; Bourne, 2005; Rosenberg, 2007; Ritchie, 2008). E que o tipo população pode ser "influenciada" por várias determinantes, por exemplo profundidade ou poluição (Klaus, 2007).

Foi então estudada a população bacteriana duma espécie, Fungia granulosa, em aquário e em meio selvagem e verificou-se que as populações bacterianas continham diferenças significativas entre si (Kooperman, 2007). Perante isto os autores propuseram a hipótese de que nas situações "meio selvagem" vs. aquário o coral sofre uma adaptabilidade ao meio envolvente.

A que isto se deve? Aos parâmetros químicos da água dos nossos aquários, como por exemplo diferentes concentrações de NO3, PO4, "açúcar"? Variações de pH, oxigenação da água, potencial redox?
Não tenho a mínima ideia. 
Parece que esta mudança ocorre nos dois primeiros meses.   

Pessoalmente prefiro comprar um coral propagado em aquário (apesar do risco de apanhar alguma praga das que para aí andam) do que um um coral "selvagem", mas tenho a perfeita noção que depois de "habituado" qualquer um dos dois vai ter as mesmas chances de sobreviver.
Já me aconteceu como a muitos de vós, comprar uma acropora selvagem muito bonita e ela perder cor e só depois de muito tempo voltar a recuperar ou nem sequer ficar como era, mas também já vi suceder o contrário.
Há tantos factores a influenciar a cor, ou saúde dum coral (às vezes não é bem a mesma coisa) que não é fácil discutir num tópico o que é melhor ou pior.

Isto lembra-me uma citação que vi noutro dia no Reefcentral e achei fantástica:
*SPS = Stability Promotes Success*

-G. Carroll


Por fim um pequeno parêntesis:
Não é necessária reprodução sexuada para o DNA modificar-se, basta um estímulo do "meio ambiente" para que haja uma mutação numa célula. 
Os corais não têm resposta imune ou imunidade, esse termo não é correcto. Se calhar o mais correcto será resistência.

Um abraço,
Ricardo Pinto

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Olá Nuno.
> 
> 
> 
> Eu sei que para se dar evolução genetica tem de haver 2 ADNs diferentes mas aqui esta-se a falar de um coral que é constituido por uma colonia de polipos com o mesmo ADN mas a multiplicarem-se e a criar imunidade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Rogério,

Antes de mais bom tema que levantaste. 
isto é um tema muito complicado e que levará horas a explorar completamente. Eu vou tentar explicar a minha visão das coisas da forma mais simples que consigo. _

Porque é que os nossos corais que foram adquiridos como frags resistem melhor aos nossos erros do que os comprados como peças selvagens?_

Penso que seja esta a questão. A primeira coisa que temos de perceber é que comparar espécies diferentes neste caso não faz sentido nenhum, ou seja, dizer que a pocilopora que era frag resistiu melhor que a acropora xpto que era selvagem não tem significado na questão que o Rogério levantou. Provavelmente a pocilopora, frag ou selvagem, resistiria sempre melhor porque veio equipada de origem com um genoma mais adaptado ao erro em questão, por exemplo, uma baixa repentina na temperatura.

Então a questão passa a ser: _Porque é que a acropora x que comprei como frag resiste melhor do que a mesma acropora x que comprei como sendo uma peça selvagem?

_Neste caso temos de diferenciar duas situações: 

*1) A acropora x frag é «filha» da acropora x selvagem* 

Neste caso o genoma é exactamente o mesmo. Então poderiamos dizer que estão as duas igualmente equipadas para resistir aos nossos erros? Nem por isso... De facto o mesmo genoma pode ser expressado de diversas formas para melhor se adaptar ao ambiente em que o organismo esta inserido. Vamos tomar como exemplo a acropora x que cresceu no mar vermelho, na crista do recife, exposta a grandes ondas e muita muita luz. Essa acropora vai crescer adaptada ao seu ambiente, expressando selectivamente alguns genes e reprimindo outros. Depois o Rogério comprou essa mesma acropora e colocou-a no aquario dele, onde a circulaçao é muito fraca e a luz nem se fala... :yb624: . Depois fez um frag dessa acropora e ele cresceu durante 1 ano num ambiente de fraca corrente e pouca luz. Se o Rogério se esquecer de ligar as luzes por alguns dias, ou se as bombas avariarem qual das duas acroporas é que resiste melhor?É claro que será a frag porque modelou o seu crescimento de forma a permitir um melhor fluxo de água nos seus pólipos (enquanto que a selvagem engrossou muito os braços para resistir à força das ondas) e para maximizar a exposição à pouca luz existente no aquario (enquanto que a selvagem não teve de o fazer).

Este é um exemplo muito básico para que se possa entender a expressão diferencial de um genoma. É claro que as coisas não são tão simples assim.

_
2)_* A acropora x frag não é «filha» da acropora x selvagem* 

Neste caso os genomas, apesar da mesma espécie não são iguais. Existe variabilidade de genes dentro da mesma espécie e pode acontecer que a acropora x frag tenha um conjunto de genes que sejam mais vantajosos para a vida no aquario e por isso resiste melhor que a acropora x selvagem.
_
Então como é que eu explico a evolução Imunológica?_

Nós o que temos vindo a fazer, desde o inicio da aquariofilia é a seleccionar as espécies melhor adaptadas à vida no aquario e dentro da mesma espécie, estamos também a seleccionar os indivíduos mais bem adaptados. Mas isto tudo ocorre com os genes que a natureza nos disponibiliza. Assim ao longo dos anos os corais que nós vamos fragando e trocando/vendendo são os melhor adaptados de todos e por isso os mais resistentes.

*Resumindo*: Quer por selecção dos genomas melhor adaptados, quer por permitirmos a sua expressão de forma mais adequada à vida nos aquarios, os corais de hoje são mais resistentes aos nossos erros.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jorge Neves

Ora aí está

Uma vez mais explicações concisas,simples,directas...de quem trabalha no terreno e não só...de forma a que todos entendam.
Tenho a certeza de ter sido esta a razão e objectivo do Rogério ao ter aberto este item...para que cada um à sua maneira e com a sua experiência possa vivensiar este tema.

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

Ainda tenho pena que não me entendas...


Vou explicar novamente de uma forma menos arrogante, (espero eu...)aquilo que eu mencionei de podermos ter dif taxas de sobrevivência com os mesmos genes e sem evolução genética..

uma situação que pode acontecer e que podemos transpôr para os corais (os gémeos verdadeiros nos humanos são básicamente clones):

Temos dois gémeos, um ficou exposto a uma forma pouco virulenta de tuberculose, e sobreviveu. o Outro não teve essa sorte e não apanhou a tal tuberculose pouco virulenta.

Anos depois ambos gémeos apanham com uma forma super virulenta de tuberculose...o que já apanhou a outra versão sobrevive, o outro morre.

Isto pode perfeitamemte acontecer, por isso as vacinas são óptimos meios de defesa.

Os bébés quando mamam apanham a história completa das doenças da mãe, através do leite.
Diria são hiper-vacinados.

Que informação é esta?
Nos humanos somos bem evoluidos e para além dos genes tem esta informação que até passa gerações, mas isso porque coleccionamos anticorpos, é uma espécie de banco de dados dos nossos sistemas imunitários.

Agora podemos pensar nestes mecanismos nos corais, nos peixes é garantido, nos corais não faço ideia, devido á simplicidade de organismos que estamos a falar...

Trata-se de evolução???

Eu acho que não (antes dizia tipo..."nem pensar", agora tenho cuidado para não ofender...)

Mantendo os corais em ambiente inerte sem doenças durante anos, este registo imunitário desaparece, estou a dizer isto porque até nós os organismos "superiores" estes anticorpos desaparecem, quando não são enfrentadas estas doenças periodicamente.

Espero não ter parecido arrogante e com estas analogias homem/coral tenha sido mais simples o entendimento...se calhar não... E isto foi outro cogumelo...afinal eu posto por postar e é só cogumelos quinzico.

Portanto se estes mecanismos existirem, com os mesmos genes podemos ter taxas diferentes de sobrevivência...tudo depende... mais uma vez questiono se estes mecanismos imunitários existem nos corais.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ainda tenho pena que não me entendas...
> 
> 
> Vou explicar novamente de uma forma menos arrogante, (espero eu...)aquilo que eu mencionei de podermos ter dif taxas de sobrevivência com os mesmos genes e sem evolução genética..
> 
> uma situação que pode acontecer e que podemos transpôr para os corais (os gémeos verdadeiros nos humanos são básicamente clones):
> 
> Temos dois gémeos, um ficou exposto a uma forma pouco virulenta de tuberculose, e sobreviveu. o Outro não teve essa sorte e não apanhou a tal tuberculose pouco virulenta.
> 
> ...


Viva António,

Só uma curiosidade que tenho e que vou materializar numa pergunta: A tua  formação de base é em que área ? 

Abraço !

----------


## António Vitor

Era da antiga área de saúde, até ao 12ºano (antes da universidade) estudei coisas como ecologia geologia biologia quimica/fisica e óbviamente saúde...

daí as minhas analogias com o ser humano, afinal evoluímos de seres tipo corais...antes da explosão pré-câmbriana... (em brasileiro)
http://biologiaevolutiva.blogspot.co...cambriana.html

em português de Portugal não sei se tem o mesmo nome.

não somos assim tão diferentes...até podemos ser...mas até partilhamos parte do DNA com os corais...até com as plantas.

Depois na Universidade fugi um pouco e dentro das ciências tirei um curso de Estatística e Investigação operacional (Matemática Aplicada), por acaso na Universidade de Lisboa Faculdade de ciências, o departamento de biologia era por cima do meu, agora mudou de sítio...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Espero não ter parecido arrogante e com estas analogias homem/coral tenha sido mais simples o entendimento...se calhar não... E isto foi outro cogumelo...afinal eu posto por postar e é só cogumelos quinzico.


Fico satisfeito de teres levado em linha de conta o meu conselho, no entanto acabaste com o alimento do cogumento na cabeça.


Relativamente ao ponto em discussão, a questão da resistência dos corais de cativeiro ou selvagens depende de inumeras variáveis (tal como o Gil enunciou):

processo de recolha
tratamento e transporte após a recolha
armazenagem
condições do local final (parametros da água, luminosidade, quantidade e tipo de fluxo, posição e existência de predadores (consciente por parte dos aquariofilistas ou não)

Mesmo que se ignore as variáveis anteriores, podemos somente especular a capacidade (estatistica) de existirem especies que resistem mais a alterações ambientais e mesmo naquelas onde as gamas de variações são mais estreitas, haverá muito provavelmente alguns individuos que consiguem ter gamas mais amplas que permitem a sua sobrevivência.

Aliado a isto existem os factos (como o Nuno indicou) que a quantidade e população bacteriana poder diferir, bem como as algas simbióticas,- existem inúmeros corais que aceitam várias especies diferentes de algas simbióticas dependendo assim a eficiência da sintetização da energia envolvente.

Assim e ignorando as características genéticas dos individuos separadamente, penso que nunca se poderá chegar a qualquer conclusão, em virtude de ser virtualmente impossivel isolar todas as variáveis. Poderemos sim, empiricamente dizer que um individuo é mais resistente que outro pela experiência que o aquariofilista tem na "convivência" com o animal.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Era da antiga área de saúde, até ao 12ºano (antes da universidade) estudei coisas como ecologia geologia biologia quimica/fisica e óbviamente saúde...
> 
> daí as minhas analogias com o ser humano, afinal evoluímos de seres tipo corais...antes da explosão pré-câmbriana... (em brasileiro)
> http://biologiaevolutiva.blogspot.co...cambriana.html
> 
> em português de Portugal não sei se tem o mesmo nome.
> 
> não somos assim tão diferentes...até podemos ser...mas até partilhamos parte do DNA com os corais...até com as plantas.
> 
> Depois na Universidade fugi um pouco e dentro das ciências tirei um curso de Estatística e Investigação operacional (Matemática Aplicada), por acaso na Universidade de Lisboa Faculdade de ciências, o departamento de biologia era por cima do meu, agora mudou de sítio...


Ok. Notava-se aí um "bichinho" que vem do passado  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Obrigado pela participação  :Olá:  


Por aclimatação ou resistencia  :Admirado:  acho que estamos a criar algo de possitivo para o futuro ,no ultimo evento do Reefforum falou se no fim para breve dos corais no seu estado natural.
Nos proximo 50 a 80 anos já não haverá corais nos oceanos devido aos niveis de Co2 na agua do mar que cada vez é maior ,cabe a nós ajudar a natureza. :yb665:  

-Será possivel que estes "super" corais possam ser devolvidos a natureza com uma grande concentração de Co2 e sobreviverem?



EX:- Tenho este coral desde 2006 veio dá Alemanha de um propagador o unico sobrevivente dos meus erros "foram muitos" todos os outros morreram após um ou dois dias.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

A natureza é mais resistente do que muita gente pensa, dúvido muito que deixem de existir corais estes sobreviveram não a uma mas a várias extinções massiças.

E afinal eles continuam a evoluir ...

Os níveis de co2 eram mais altos no passado e eles andavam cá.

O que vai desaparecer é algumas espécies, e a posição dos reefs para latitudes mais perto dos polos.
E isto leva o seu tempo...

Até acho que o homem com a sua acção auto-suicida-se e óbviamente se haverá algum a desaparecer o homem será o primeiro...

deveriamos estar a pensar na nossa sobrevivência também...

Mas claro se desaparecerem algumas espécies podemos repovoar alguns locais...Lógico que antes de aparecer corais em latitudes mais a norte, haverá desertos...mas acredito se as nossas águas tivessem 23 graus, haveria alguns´pólipos destes corais construtores a navegar no nosso plâncton.

Corais até já existem nos polos, embora não sejam do tipo coral construtor que estamos habituados. a diversidade que existe hoje é o que pode desaparecer...e isso é triste...

podemos talvez a proteger...mais vale pouco que nada...e tentar não faz mal nenhum...

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Lendo atentamente os sucessivos posts (guerras a parte), varias opinioes como não poderi deixar de ser são apresentadas. 
Reprodução sexual ou asexuada, imunidade ou resistência, quando analisamos a propagação de corais, grande parte das vezes estamos a falar de alterações sim é uma realidade, mas entre sistemas de caracteristicas muitas das vezes identicas.
Quando trasportamos isso para um universo de oceano, as taxas de sobrevivencia de um coral criado em "cativeiro" em ambiente "selvagem" serão as mesmas que numa situação inversa, tal como foi descrito anteriormente e tudo uma questão de adaptação, mas a cima de tudo uma questão de predesposição organica para determinadas condições fisicoquimicas.

Isto que eu mencionei, não esta descrito especificamente para corais, mas sim para todos os seres vivos. Constacta-se no nosso dia-a-dia inclusive nos humanos. Os nordicos estão melhor adapatados que os latinos ao frio porquê? Predesposição organica ou se lhe quiserem chamar carga genetica.

Num aquario, temos condições com pequenas oscilações durante periodos de tempo limitados, uma vez que a nossa intrevenção se encarrega de repor as condições "ideais" para este, no Oceano é a lei do mais forte, e talvez ai discorde quando dizem "estarmos a criar super corais".

Espero não ter trazido mais discordia abraço a todos.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Essas mudanças no oceano nunca ocorrem assim tão rápido, e mesmo com o mau contributo do homem para a sua preservação, antes dos corais outras espécies irão se extinguir, actualmente é mais preocupante a preservação da florestas tropicais húmidas...mas isso é outro assunto...
É claro que com o aquecimento global, haverão várias mudanças nos ecossistemas marinhos...actualmente é possível observarmos espécies que tinham um limite de distribuição tropical e subtropical, em águas temperadas, um bom exemplo é o tarpão do atlântico que já se observa no golfo da biscaia...mas voltando aos corais, a distribuição desses corais construtores não é assim tão definida como parece, não existem corais construtores em todas regiões tropicais, bem como existem corais construtores em regiões temperadas...
O papel do aquariofilista é importante na preservação dos recifes tropicais, embora o maior perigo desses recifes nem seja a colecta para o comércio de animais, cada vez que o homem se expande mais terreno ocupa e mais destrói, assim muitos recifes costeiros estão desaparecendo devido a isso.
Mas eu concordo que corais, tridacnas, camarões, e no geral os animais que queremos manter nos nossos aquários deviam ser reproduzidos em cativeiro, sendo que esses assim não precisavam ser apanhados directamente do mar. Estariam adaptados aos nossos aquários e os ecossistemas marinhos é que ficavam a ganhar.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

A conclusão que se pode chegar é que tudo é uma questão de adaptação e resistencia ao meio ambiente não de evolução. :Palmas:  



E também a energia despendida por um coral ou frag ,um pequeno frag parece-me que tem mais força do que um coral grande?

-Quem já não teve um azar com um coral ficando só com meia duzia de polipos e ao fim de um mes ou dois ver esses mesmos polipos multiplicarem-se em centenas.




PS:Não há mais ninguem com historias ou acontecimentos que queiram contar aqui. :Admirado:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

Desculpa Rogério ...como iniciante nesta coisa posso dizer pouco.

Tenho o relato de uma espécie de RTN fulminannte apenas em algumas montiporas, e longe da maior parte das montiporas apareceu um rebento não sei de onde que ...nada sofreu...que já existia antes e por lá ficou mais resistente poortanto. (montipora capricornis), parece ser da capricornis mas é um rebento minusculo com 3 mm de raio se tanto.




> O papel do aquariofilista é importante na preservação dos recifes tropicais, embora o maior perigo desses recifes nem seja a colecta para o comércio de animais, cada vez que o homem se expande mais terreno ocupa e mais destrói, assim muitos recifes costeiros estão desaparecendo devido a isso.
> Mas eu concordo que corais, tridacnas, camarões, e no geral os animais que queremos manter nos nossos aquários deviam ser reproduzidos em cativeiro, sendo que esses assim não precisavam ser apanhados directamente do mar. Estariam adaptados aos nossos aquários e os ecossistemas marinhos é que ficavam a ganhar.


Aqui eu discordo, não nas motivações mas em como usar a aquariofilia para o mal menor.

é lógico que extrair corais do mundo selvagens (...e peixes, etc...) , é mau para o recife, mas se retirarmos a importância económica dos corais selvagens (ou seja cultivar estes), pode ser pior...

porquÊ?
os habitats perdem valor como estão...talvez assim o homem mais fácilmente destrói estes...isso acontece em portugal...os sobreiros existem com alguma abundância relativa por causa da cortiça.

Mas é a minha humilde opini~ºao, que até pode estar errada...
agora se o hobby crescer muito pode exercer uma pressão crescente...e ser nefasto ...

diria que deveriamos para além da cultura doméstica/industrial ...aceitar alguma retirada de espécimens do habitats naturais..mas com peso conta e medida.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Gostava de colocar aqui mais uma questão. :Admirado:  
-Falou-se que era preciso 2 ADNs diferentes para haver uma possivel evolução de um coral e se fossemos nós a fazer isso.

-Já ouviram falar nos corais arco-iris ,são corais com 2 ou mais cores feitos pela acção humana ,nos USA tem tinho muito sucesso.
Os polipos dos corais "misturam-se" ao longo do crescimento do coral ficando com polipos de 2 cores.


-Como se pode classificar esta "reprodução" se é que se pode falar em reprodução? :Admirado:  


Eu estou a fazer uma pequena expriencia com 2 montiporas digitatas uma verde e uma vermelha e até estam a crescer lado a lado ,mas ainda não se fundiram numa só.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

pode ser o caso de tens dois indíviduos diferentes com ligeiramente diferente DNA, quase no mesmo sitio, possivelmente até partilhando nutrientes, isto pode acontecer se forem próximos genéticamente. Muito próximos mesmo...não sei...

O sexo foi inventado pela natureza para acelerar a evolução, a reprodução assexuada também promove evolução, no entanto mais lenta...

Também no sexo os índividuos têm de ser próximos genéticamente, se a distância for curta o suficiente para que o sexo seja bem sucedido, mas não o suficiente para que exista boa percentagem de descendentes VIVOS e férteis, não será completamente bem sucedida...chama-se a isto hibridização acho que não é o caso.

No homem até há casos estranhos, as mães com RH negativo podem rejeitar os FILHOS se estes forem positivos, e se já tiver concebido algum bébé RH positivo, parece estranho, mas isto acontece apenas e só em casos de hibridização...
 :Smile: 
Somos dos países com maior percentaegvm de RH negativo, )maior taxa de hibridos humanos???) sendo o pais basco onde existe a maior taxa de incidência...
só uma curiosidade...
lol

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá companheiros.
> 
> Gostava de colocar aqui mais uma questão. 
> -Falou-se que era preciso 2 ADNs diferentes para haver uma possivel evolução de um coral e se fossemos nós a fazer isso.
> 
> -Já ouviram falar nos corais arco-iris ,são corais com 2 ou mais cores feitos pela acção humana ,nos USA tem tinho muito sucesso.
> Os polipos dos corais "misturam-se" ao longo do crescimento do coral ficando com polipos de 2 cores.
> 
> 
> ...



Olá Rogério

Penso que a isso e em laboratório se chama manipulação genética e há conforme o obejectivo,diversas formas.
Não sei se o coral concebido para ter duas cores foi só colocar um junto do outro e esperar que se fundissem!!!
O meu avô quando queria toranjas (maiores e mais gostosas),enxertava uma tangerineira numa larangeira e forçava a agregação.Peço desculpa mas não podia deixar de fazer esta analogia (parva eu sei).
Assim estou em crer que o dito coral è fruto de isso mesmo...enxerto...será??? 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

sim concordo podemos estar num caso de enxerto, sim o homem já pratica manipulação genética há muito...

portanto também eu pensei que poderia ser esse caso, ou o outro que referi em cima...No entanto para existirem dois polipos diferentes pensei que seria apenas a co-habitação, daí a minha opinião anterior...

Não é nada descabida essa analogia do enxerto, mas não sei se será o caso, se será apenas e só dois individuos a viverem no mesmo espaço...não sei...

nem tinha conhecimento desses casos, gostava que mandasses link Rogério.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Rogério

Experimenta fazer um frag de cada coral e agrega-os com uma braçadeira plástica apertada qb e depois cria-lhes a base (a apanhar os dois pelo pè) com a cola para fixar corais.
Fica a sugestão (penso que com mais gozo do que estar à espera que se fundam por si).
No mínimo terás dois corais diferentes que se enterlaçam entre si ...isso a não acontecer incompatibilidade resultante da guerra química entre ambos,o que penso não acontecerá,pois são da mesma espécie.

 :Xmascheers:  

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,




> No homem até há casos estranhos, as mães com RH negativo podem rejeitar os FILHOS se estes forem positivos, e se já tiver concebido algum bébé RH positivo, parece estranho, mas isto acontece apenas e só em casos de hibridização...Somos dos países com maior percentaegvm de RH negativo, )maior taxa de hibridos humanos???) sendo o pais basco onde existe a maior taxa de incidência...


Oi Vitor... não percebo o porquê deste exemplo. Não tem nada a ver com o que é aqui discutido. 
Depois dizes frases alarmantes como as mães rejeitam os bébés e temos a maior taxa de hibridos humanos....  :Admirado:  Porquê? São caracteristicas da nossa população. Não é preciso lançar o pânico  :Coradoeolhos:  




> -Falou-se que era preciso 2 ADNs diferentes para haver uma possivel evolução de um coral e se fossemos nós a fazer isso.


Olá Rogério,

Não são precisos 2 DNA's diferentes, alias o mais comum são as mutações pontuais em cada individuo. 
Se calhar o que se pode fazer, isto é, se a cor dum coral tiver um determinante genético, é inflingir uma mutação nesse local de DNA para que ele mude de cor. Claro que a maneira mais fácil de se fazer isto pode ser por hibridização, mas não tem que ser obrigatória.
Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá: ,

Para ajudar o Roger está a referir-se á "Rainbow Montipora"...penso eu. :HaEbouriffe:  

http://www.reeffarmers.com/limitedmontiporarainbow.htm

http://www.reefs.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=94837

----------


## António Vitor

> Oi Vitor... não percebo o porquê deste exemplo. Não tem nada a ver com o que é aqui discutido. 
> Depois dizes frases alarmantes como as mães rejeitam os bébés e temos a maior taxa de hibridos humanos....  Porquê? São caracteristicas da nossa população. Não é preciso lançar o pânico


não é preciso pânico...hehehe nem queria alarmar, mas achei piada, e é só uma curiosidade...não tem nada a ver com o assunto, só remotamente eu é que por vezes gosto de misturar a humanidade com estas coisas...são dos tópicos que mais gosto de falar, embora aqui não seja o sítio correcto...mas por vezes lá vem a necessidade...e descuido-me. Também é uma forma de eu aligeirar a coisa.

peço desculpa.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas ,
> 
> Para ajudar o Roger está a referir-se á "Rainbow Montipora"...penso eu. 
> 
> http://www.reeffarmers.com/limitedmontiporarainbow.htm
> 
> http://www.reefs.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=94837


Olá Ricardo.

Obrigado  :SbOk:  é mesmo a "Rainbow Montipora" que esta a falar o coral mais procurado dos USA ,até eu adorava ter uma.

Penso que são 2 Montiporas undatas?

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

Eu não gostava de ter...vai contra muito do que eu gosto num aquário...

Quero que este seja um retrato o mais fiél possivel da natureza, se este não existe na natureza não meto no aquário...
mas isto sou eu, e também as razões porque tenho um aquário em primeiro lugar...e porque estou neste hobby.
Claro que cada um terá as suas razões diferentes, até neste hobby somos diferentes.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

De facto não me parece uma montipora com cores muito naturais, não sei se existe montiporas assim na natureza; a aquariofilia é um negócio para muitas pessoas e daqui a uns anos veremos corais com 8 cores, cruzamentos entre peixes de água salgada, peixes de água salgada com barbatanas longas...enfim, inúmeras aberrações que já existem em água doce.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> (...)cruzamentos entre peixes de água salgada(...)


Já existe, e vêm da natureza: http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/sur...kachhydrid.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgH9chV5kpg

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim, já tinha visto esses, e também em peixes anjos e palhaços; para existirem uma grande diversidade de espécies foram necessários cruzamentos no habitat natural, por isso muitas espécies têm algo em comum entre elas, umas mais que outras mesmo dentro do mesmo género.
Mas eu referia-me a cruzamentos em cativeiro destes lindos http://www.allhatnocattle.net/parrot%20fish.jpg
Para não falar de serem coloridos artificialmente.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Em relação à Montipora Rainbow, a mesma é natural, nao sendo manipulada, nem cruzada. Apenas é muito rara e dificil de se manter em aquarios. 

A cor dos polipos varia consoante a quantidade de luz que apanha.

O nome cientico é Montipora Danae, sendo a variadade rainbow a mais rara. A superman também é uma Montipora Danae.




> Eu não gostava de ter...vai contra muito do que eu gosto num aquário...
> 
> Quero que este seja um retrato o mais fiél possivel da natureza, se este não existe na natureza não meto no aquário...
> mas isto sou eu, e também as razões porque tenho um aquário em primeiro lugar...e porque estou neste hobby.
> Claro que cada um terá as suas razões diferentes, até neste hobby somos diferentes.


Talvez depois deste esclarecimento já a possas ter e não a aches assim tão infiel à natureza


Quem mergulha pode ter a certeza que encontra estas como outras coisas bem mais estranhas. Ainda estamos muito longe de superar a natureza mesmo com manipulações. 

Quanto à resistencia, acho que essencialmente tudo depende do tratamento que se dá, sendo valido para corais, individuos e outros animais. Trata bem dos teus corais e acredito que irao tornar-se cada vez maiores , mais fortes e saudaveis.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Em relação à Montipora Rainbow, a mesma é natural, nao sendo manipulada, nem cruzada. Apenas é muito rara e dificil de se manter em aquarios. 
> 
> A cor dos polipos varia consoante a quantidade de luz que apanha.
> 
> O nome cientico é Montipora Danae, sendo a variadade rainbow a mais rara. A superman também é uma Montipora Danae.


Obrigado Filipe :SbOk3:  , com tanto nome na cabeça, juro que já não me lembrava do nome cientifico da rainbow :yb663:  .

Agora que pensava que a Rainbow era uma mistura da sunset com a superman, pensava. :Admirado:  
Será que tal como nos peixes, estamos perante uma mistura mas já na própria natureza?
Tens alguma info sobre isso Filipe?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Não é uma mistura, é mesmo assim naturalmente.

Os polipos com mais ou menos luz tomam cores diferentes, tipo mais ou menos bronzeados, mas com cores diferentes.

Não se sabe ao certo o porque mas é o que acontece.

Com mais luz tende para os polipos crescerem vermelhos ou alaranjados, e com menos luz , verdes ou azuis, cor que mantêm depois. 

Se no aquario a tiveres sempre no mesmo sitio o mais provavel é nunca teres as mudanças de cor, mas se a colocares mais acima, e depois mais abaixo vais ter a coloração diferente. Recomenda-se que a coloquem o mais acima possivel, pois vai crescer para baixo e obter as mudanças de coloração. 

Esta mudança de coloração foi observada em aquarios especialmente, e não lhe foi dada importancia para ser estudada, eu pelo menos não encontrei nada sobre o assunto. 

É verdadeiramente rara até porque se a apanharem na natureza dificilmente conseguem perceber que é uma Rainbow, porque na natureza normalmente tem a mesma coloração.

Os frags são carissimos, e há quem as tenha e desconheça.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Não é uma mistura, é mesmo assim naturalmente.


Mas o facto de ser uma mistura (hibrido), não o torna artificial. :yb668:  




> Os frags são carissimos, e há quem as tenha e desconheça.


O que me foste lembrar. :yb663:  

http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=594
http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=606
http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...&postcount=658

----------


## Filipe Simões

Nem é Hibrido  :Smile: 

Nem lhe passou pela cabeça o valor da coisa...ehehehehe com pequenos frags de 3 x 3 a ser vendidos a valores exurbitantes.

Alguém sabe quem ficou com ela?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O nosso companheiro Nelson Pena tem uma montipora danae rainbow, entre outros corais raríssimos.
Bem bonita ao vivo!

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Nem lhe passou pela cabeça o valor da coisa...ehehehehe com pequenos frags de 3 x 3 a ser vendidos a valores exurbitantes.
> 
> Alguém sabe quem ficou com ela?


Foi o que ele me disse :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ...ele não tem a certeza de quem ficou com ela. :yb663:

----------


## Nelson Pena

> O nosso companheiro Nelson Pena tem uma montipora danae rainbow, entre outros corais raríssimos.
> Bem bonita ao vivo!


Nada de exageros Ricardo :P
A rainbow não resulta de nenhuma manipulação genética, simplesmente a reprodução assexuada entre montiporas tem destas coisas fantásticas..é particularmente sensível aos níveis de ortofosfato e reage positivamente ao cobalto e a iluminação T5. Sinceramente não consigo precisar cientificamente a relação dos verdes e laranjas em função da quantidade de luz, teria mesmo que estudar especificamente o comportamento do coral em função dos ângulos de luz. Contudo a minha convicção inclina-se para a arquitectura genética do coral que dita a variação de pigmentação em diferentes pólipos.

Só foi possivel arranjar este coral, pois houve  a 3 anos atrás um intercâmbio de corais entre o biólogo Kevin Gaines (Ora Farm) e o aquário alemão Bernd mohr, curiosamente estava de visita a alemanha e troquei algumas impressões com o ex-patrão da Ora Farm que se mostrou particularmente acessível, o "homenzinho" alugou um S 500 para andar 5 dias  a visitar "farmers" do mais provinciano aos mais conhecidos .  Quantos aos corais os alemães ficaram com muitas das montiporas encrustantes australianas ( já tenho algumas  :Big Grin: ) e os americanos ficaram com as oregon tort , cardhus, echinata hawkins etc...

Deixo aí uma foto para o pessoal de um dos meus frags. ("foto foleira")

----------

